# Questions about starting to build a portfolio



## ashley8119 (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, so I'm just starting to build my makeup portfolio. I'm having four girls over next week, I'm doing two at a time, pausing in between to send them over to my friend who is a photographer to take their pictures. I have four models who look radically different from each other:

Model 1: tan, blonde hair, blue eyes
Model 2: filipino, black hair, brown eyes
Model 3: puerto rican/latina, brown hair, brown eyes, androgynously gorgeous (kind of like the late supermodel Gia Carangi)
Model 4: fair, blonde hair, blue eyes, VERY striking features like piercing eyes, long lashes and very full lips

So here are my questions:

When building a portfolio, do you do dramatically different looks? 
Or do you keep a 'theme', like, if you specialize in making skin look airbrushed, do you just focus on all the models having amazing skin? 
Or do you do a bunch of different looks just to show your entire ability as a makeup artist, rather than focusing on one specialty?

and

As for model #4, I was considering a high fashion/couture look but I'm not sure which type of look I should try:
bronze smokey eyes (to play up her gorgeous blue eyes)
not sure what kind of lip i would do with the bronze eyes
or
dramatic black winged liner and a bold dark cranberry colored lip?

Any help or suggestions for either question ranging from practical answers or suggestions for other makeup looks regarding model #4 would be very much appreciated!

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## laceface (Jul 23, 2009)

I think you should do a really smokey eye with different shades of brown. I'd go with a pale, nudish pink lip... like MAC Hue. I would tease her hair into kind of a faux hawk.

That would be gorgeous!


----------



## FemmeFabb (Aug 3, 2009)

I would love to hear more answers to the OP's question as I am composing a portfolio as well.


----------



## aeni (Aug 5, 2009)

Keep it easy on yourself and start with clean and VERY simple makeup (you're looking at a full day which can be exhausting).  It is much faster this way and a lot of MUAs show their chops moreso in basic beauty.  Anyone can pile on eyeshadow and make it look like a mess intentionally.   If you're doing 2 looks, maybe do a color showcase on a feature - eyes, lips, cheeks.

Also go to where your photographer is, or have the photographer come to your place to shoot.  Be prepped for touchups.


----------



## mistella (Aug 7, 2009)

it depends on what kind of makeup you want to specialize in...

but i would say, keep it clean natural beauty (which is what most people look for in a portfolio anyways). this is the perfect opportunity to do that. if you want to add more high fashion/creative looks to your port set up another shoot another time with one model so you can focus on ONE face & have more creativity, time, etc


----------

